# Assembly Table for My Shop



## Brodimus_Max (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting an assembly table in my shop since I don't have any surface to assemble projects on other than the ground, or my bench, which is too narrow for most things. My shop, however, is my two car garage, so it's quite small and I'm worried about taking up the space all the time, so I was thinking about something I could disassemble when it's not needed.

I came across this desk on kickstarter by happenstance, and I was thinking it actually might work well. Most folding options I've seen look too flimsy or have cheap plastic tops, but this looks like it would be strong enough.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/433576925/the-foundry-desk-the-last-desk-youll-ever-buy

Anyone have thoughts on this or have any other suggestions for an assembly table solution that I could get out of the way when not needed? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Assuming you aren't just spamming for Foundry Labs and don't mind waiting 8 months for an overpriced and unremarkable desk, go for it.

Buy a $30 folding table and put a Ron Paulk top on it.


----------



## Brodimus_Max (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the standard $30 plastic folding table in there now, it's just so flimsy that I don't think it will stand up to hammering or any real weight. When you say Ron Paulk top, is this what you're talking about?

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/09/09/the-ultimate-work-bench/

Pretty slick design, would probably want something that stored a little smaller.

Yeah, the wait for the foundry desk is a bit long, but it's the first thing I've seen that is easily disassembled and looks strong, and it would be pretty easy to store out of the way.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Brodimus_Max,

The easiest and fastest solution could be a sheet of ¾" MDF cut to 3' x 6'. The MDF could be set atop your work bench or on a pair of saw horses when needed and leaned against the wall when not needed.

If more support of the MDF is desired, a 1" x poplar frame could be built with interlocking half lap joints cut into the edges of the poplar. The frame could be set on the workbench or saw horses and the MDF overlaid on the frame. When not needed the MDF could be stowed and the half lap jointed frame disassembled. If a 3' x 6' MDF panel is too large, it could be cut down and the several smaller sections of MDF could be laid atop the frame.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out my recent projects…

My new work table.

I love it!

And my portable work station. I can build just about anything on it I would do in my shop, which is a one car garage!

As you can tell, it gets crowded but I have built about 70 cabinets and numerous other projects in that cramped work space.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Wow… that is some serious sales BS being used for that thing… and at a premium price! I love the bit about how with a normal table, I will kiss my weekend good-bye as I struggle to decipher the assembly instructions and tighten a never ending row of screws, nuts and bolts!!!! But now my weekend has been spared!

There are a ton of way cheaper and more robust alternatives… or even free if you know where to look.

One such free example is this free treadmill in your area... The walking deck is typically a 3/4" laminated platform, that works perfect for an assembly table (just throw it across two fold up saw horses), or router table, or table saw extension table, etc… Plus you get all sorts of other goodies (variable speed DC motor + all the electronics to run it, tons of hardware, fasteners, wheels, etc…, walking belt that makes a great non-slip surface for all manor of things, rollers with included bearings, lots of metal stock for all sorts of projects).

Or here are a couple new wooden folding tables for $45 ($55?).

Got a Salvation Army or Goodwill store near you?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Wow… that is some serious sales BS being used for that thing… and at a premium price! I love the bit about how with a normal table, I will kiss my weekend good-bye as I struggle to decipher the assembly instructions and tighten a never ending row of screws, nuts and bolts!!!! But now my weekend has been spared!


Yeah, but Brad, for only $5 you can join their email list!


----------



## Brodimus_Max (Sep 24, 2013)

Great suggestions. I think something that sits on top of some saw horses sounds like the way to go. Mike, I really like the portable workstation you built. I was worried about just having something that sits on top of saw horses because of the possibility of it sliding around or not being a strong foundation, but it looks like your setup with the notched 2×4's in the horses takes care of that. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I ran into a similar situation. I found, at the back of my local Lowes, a scratch and dent section where I was able to pick up a damaged hollow core door for $5 or so.

Works great for assembly. I put a couple of coats of shellac on to help with glue drip removal. Put it on top of your bench or across a couple of horses and you're ready to go. Lean it against a wall when not needed.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Great suggestions. I think something that sits on top of some saw horses sounds like the way to go. Mike, I really like the portable workstation you built. I was worried about just having something that sits on top of saw horses because of the possibility of it sliding around or not being a strong foundation, but it looks like your setup with the notched 2×4 s in the horses takes care of that. Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> - Brodimus_Max


Mine started as a blank door slab my wife saw at Home Depot on clearance for $19. Solid MDF core with veneer. It sat on saw horses for a while, then I built a frame for it out of 2x and 4x lumber, added a lower shelf and with sanders, routers, etc. on the shelf, I can barely lift one end. A hard shove on the edge does not budge it. I've since added my Jorgensen vise, and twin t-tracks aligned with the dog holes I put in the vice face boards. It's very versatile. Currently, I'm building three drawer units to go under it, for more useful storage area than just a shelf. I'm sure it'll continue to evolve over time.

A hollow core door is great if you just need a flat surface, and particularly if you need to be able to set it up and take it down easily. You won't be able to do anything rough on it since hollow core doors puncture easily, and lack the weight to be really stable.


----------



## Srini (Apr 6, 2016)

I have the same space issue with 2 car garage. Here is my version on dismantle-ble solution (note even the casters are foldable);


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, once again I'm guilty of not reading the OP closely enough. I missed the need for something that can be taken down and moved out of the way. Obviously, my sort of table isn't suitable.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to have a torsion box that sat on grid that I could take apart.It was nice super flat kinda heavy but some builds need a flat surface to glue up on.
I gave it away after not needing it for a year.
Check out a torsion box design.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

For several years, I just used various sizes of 3/4" plywood on folding sawhorses (plastic even). Was easy to lean plywood against a wall and hang sawhorses up out of the way. Effective and economical.

For something more sturdy you can build yourself, check out the "Super-Stable Folding Sawhorses" in the May 2015 WOOD magazine, issue 232.
If you are wanting to buy something, here are a couple options from Rockler;
http://www.rockler.com/k100-centipedes-sawhorse
http://www.rockler.com/kreg-kws1000-mobile-project-center

Good luck.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Try searching LJ for portable and knockdown assembly tables. Here is one notable design. The Shopnotes one is also worth a look.


----------



## dataz722 (Nov 23, 2016)

These are some of the best folding sawhorses I have every used. The fold down be pretty small and you can attach two of them to eachother for storage. Then I use something similar to this to hang them on the wall vertically. The hooks are spaced perfectly that they fit through the 2×4 spaces on the horses.


----------



## okcwoodteach (May 12, 2017)

I don't have a photo but in my old house (which only had a one car garage) I built a table that raised up and lowered from the ceiling via a winch and cables. I just used hooks to connect to the table so they would be easily removed. The legs were off an old folding table so that they would fold up and not hang down when we pulled the car in. I made the top from 3/4" ply and framed it with 2"X4"'s. I made ours 4'X8' but you can size it to fit your needs.

Also used it as a train layout for my two boys.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Max, what size table are you looking for? If you're interested in one that will stack up at 2 1/4" when not in use, I can send you a picture of a table I made and even got a US Patent on it. No charge. All you gotta do is ask. It can be assembled in less than a couple minutes with absolutely no hardware….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

